

How to Become a Technical HR Recruiter - sjscott80
http://www.stackoverflowcareers.com/blog/how-to-successfully-transition-from-a-general-to-technical-recruiter

======
kjs3
What they don't seem to mention is how much of recruiting in general, and tech
recruiting in particular, has devolved to low-wage, short term contract-based,
easily outsourced, basically spam outfits. My ex is a 30 year tech recruiter
and her and all her peers are having a miserable time of it.

